# OLL Algorithm Generation



## TheCube4226 (Jul 6, 2019)

Alright, so here's the deal. I'm 99% sure this has already been done but I was bored earlier so started doing it on my own. I'm trying to find as many of my own OLL algs as possible. Now, I already know over 50 OLLs--meaning I am almost finished learning full OLL--but this is fun anyway. Here is the link to a Google Sheet where I've started compiling a ton of algs that I've found on my own (I'm sorting them by the first trigger moves). If anybody would like to contribute, I would love that. If you would just like to use the algorithms for yourself, that's great as well. Anyway, that's all I have to say about this. Enjoy!


----------

